# O'Shaugnessy open 5-23



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to invite everyone to come on out for our O'shaugnessy open on May 23, 2009. Entry fee is $80 which includes the big bass pot. Tournament hours are 7am-3pm. With what we have been watching the last couple weeks , we should see some very nice fish brought to the scales. Come on out and have a great time. I am posting a link to the entry form. If you would like to pay online please visit the schedules page of our website at www.teambassxtreme.com. Good luck to everyone participating. 


http://www.teambassxtreme.com/Forms/2009_OSR_Open.pdf


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only a few days left to get those pre entry forms in. Looks like a decent turn out. See everyone there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish are biting. A ton of small fish have been weighed in lately at the tournaments. Come on out and try your luck at getting that 3# kicker to put yourself into that top spot! You can still enter online until 8pm on Friday , May 22nd. See everyone there and good luck!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you to all those who participated today. We ended up having 35 teams sign up to fish. 19 teams were able to put together a 5 fish limit. There was a total of 119 large mouth brought to the scales and some teams opted not to weigh their fish as well. Here are the results.

1st pl. - Quinn & Denny with 5 fish weighing 9.24#
2nd pl. - Berger & Berger with 5 fish weighing 7.76#
3rd pl. - Yarnell & Reeves with 5 fish weighing 7.71#
4th pl. - Miller & Carr with 5 fish weighing 7.41#
5th pl. - Smith & Hall with 5 fish weighing 6.73#
6th pl. - Cruse with 5 fish weighing 6.69#
7th pl. - Horton & Timbrook with 5 fish weighing 6.60#
8th pl. - Hoheisel & Randall with 5 fish weighing 6.58#
9th pl. - Grossman with 5 fish weighing 6.38#
10th pl. - McFarland & Miller with 5 fish weighing 6.73#
Big Bass went to the team of Quinn & Denny which weighed 3.72#

It was great to see Kenny Quinn back at what he loves. We are glad to see that you are feeling better bro and look forward to seeing you next weekend.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks its great to be able to walk with out a walker and to be able to fish sitting in the back of the boat this is only my second time out this year and so far a fifth place on tuesday night and to day my partner Mike Denny caught the big bass my hands still are a little numb but I can still catch em to help contribute to the bag but it will get better I am really just enjoying being out fishing and the other people that also share the same passion for the sport is what makes it so great and to win one really helps out with all the medical bills that I have encoured latley Kenny Q


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

nice job Kenny say hi to mike
best wishes


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

RAINER I will tell mike hay for you havent heard from ya in ages but was talking to mike the other day about you come down to the river on tues and join the fun man


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like it was a good tournament with 19 teams getting a limit!

nice!


----------

